# HELP! Ex-Girlfriend made a restraining order



## theitcrowd (Apr 11, 2016)

Hello Everyone,

My ex-girlfriend is from Spain and I live in Dubai, I was emailing her off and on about why she didn't give me a reason and broke up with me and she went crazy and made a restraining order against me under the “la Violencia de Género” act and now i am not sure if there are criminal charges against me or not. I don’t speak Spanish at all but I had someone translate and it only says the action required is I stay 300m from her at all times and she can take legal action to me otherwise…

I don’t want to see her again but I am applying soon for a student visa to Portugal does this affect my application? I think personally it won’t be a criminal record unless I break the restraining order and go to see her which ofcourse I won’t, I just want to finish my studying now.

Thanks!


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

that's why it makes more sense in the long term to just rent it when you need it, if it breaks/gets old just send it back and hire a different newer one.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

banana plant said:


> that's why it makes more sense in the long term to just rent it when you need it, if it breaks/gets old just send it back and hire a different newer one.


Hello bananaplant, fancy a quiet drink tomorrow? Just us two.....


----------



## theitcrowd (Apr 11, 2016)

Also I don't get how you can make a restraining order without my input into the case to? She sent it to me and not the Police directly? Is this usual or maybe something made up ? It looks like a real legal document though


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Hope you get a satisfactory outcome OP. It strikes a bit of a chord with me (albeit in a completely different situation) where you have a foreigner against a Spaniard in Spain. Many years ago I was the victim of some road rage, having done nothing more than overtaken someone. Anyway, I was forced to stop and was being threatened by a Spanish yob who had got out from the other car when the police came by and stopped. They did not even try to hear my side of it (ok my Spanish was poor but they understood me) and only listened to the yob. Shook me up a bit especially thinking that even the law was of no help to me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

el romeral;9901666. Shook me up a bit especially thinking that even the law was of no help to me.[/QUOTE said:


> That was the first thing that struck me when I left the UK. The law is not, as we assume, automatically on your side.


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

banana plant said:


> that's why it makes more sense in the long term to just rent it when you need it, if it breaks/gets old just send it back and hire a different newer one.


it would appear that I inadvertently posted on here the above comment that was supposed to appear on a Landscape Gardeners forum, I was in discussion with a fellow landscaper viz a viz the option of buying outright or hiring/leasing various light/heavy earth moving equipment, especially when it came to off setting tax due to capital loss/depreciation/maintenance etc,,,,


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

banana plant said:


> it would appear that I inadvertently posted on here the above comment that was supposed to appear on a Landscape Gardeners forum, I was in discussion with a fellow landscaper viz a viz the option of buying outright or hiring/leasing various light/heavy earth moving equipment, especially when it came to off setting tax due to capital loss/depreciation/maintenance etc,,,,


A likely story. :lol:


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

banana plant said:


> it would appear that I inadvertently posted on here the above comment that was supposed to appear on a Landscape Gardeners forum, I was in discussion with a fellow landscaper viz a viz the option of buying outright or hiring/leasing various light/heavy earth moving equipment, especially when it came to off setting tax due to capital loss/depreciation/maintenance etc,,,,


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

banana plant said:


> it would appear that I inadvertently posted on here the above comment that was supposed to appear on a Landscape Gardeners forum, I was in discussion with a fellow landscaper viz a viz the option of buying outright or hiring/leasing various light/heavy earth moving equipment, especially when it came to off setting tax due to capital loss/depreciation/maintenance etc,,,,


I will come to help with your gardening.
I have a sharp pair of shears ...just right for pruning....


----------



## banana plant (Mar 15, 2016)

its true I tell you!!!


----------

